# Dystopian Wars - League of Italian States



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently finished this Dystopian Wars fleet.











The big ships - an aircraft (and torpedo boat) carrier, a battleship, three cruisers:




























Size comparison shots:




















Bombers:









Tiny Fliers:










In front of white background - Carrier:









Battleship and Cruisers:









Torpedo Boats squadron:









Escorts squadron:









Hope you like them!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent, hope you have more to show


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing! the JAegers in dystopia look just like Space marines and IG.
Makes me wonder what the Kaiju look like


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

You've done an epic job on these mate. 

The Italian naval models are one of my favourite of the allied nations. They have a definite WW2 vibe. Very cool!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

More epic work as usual mate, keep it up! :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much, guys! Glad to see this fleet going over so well.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic work! It's great to see some D-wars stuff.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, I hoped the fleet would get some positive resonance.  With DW2.0 just out and all of that. In fact I had the rules of DW just explained to me by the guy I painted this fleet for a few days ago. Seems to be a fun game.


----------

